# Cadeaux de Noël : remballez les scouts



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

Et voilà encore un phénomène qui nous étrille... On arrive à peine - il a fallu quelques années et une bonne guerre - à se débarasser de la vulgarité marketante d'Halloween que Noël persiste et avec son lot de pénibilités. Je ne pense pas que l'on arrive à supprimer complètement cette fête si nécessaire à notre convivialité familiale et sentiment religieux  économie commerçante, mais si on pouvait au moins limiter les dégâts collatéraux...  

Bref donc ayant accompli ma tâche consuméro-pseudo-altruiste, fendant la foule à coups de sabre laser, de crachats dans les capuches et de mawaeshigeri dans les rotules des petites vieilles, que ne voilà-t-il pas ?  Dans la plupart des magasins, surtout les grands, les beaux, les franchisés, ceux qui font que le bonheur de shopper est identiquement uniformisé de Pau à Bar-le-Duc, de la boutique 17 rue du Commandant Machin à Créteil-Soleil, on ne vous fait plus les paquets-cadeaux. Miracle de "l'optimisation rationnelle des coûts", ça fait déjà un bail qu'on vous balançait un papier moche tout froissé et un bout de scotch moche et qui colle pas dans votre sac, ça évite toujours d'embaucher un "extra", mais là c'est de pire en pire, ces requins ont "externalisé" chez... les *SCOUTS*.

Loin de moi l'envie de tous les exterminer en les pendant par leurs intestins, non (... enfin... bon, non), mais en rajouter dans le larmoyage alors qu'on a déjà tout donné pour le tsunami l'an dernier et que les associations humanitaires ne savent plus comment renouveler leur parc de Ferrari, ils tentent d'un oeil acnéïque de vous apitoyer et de voler au clochard du coin la pièce de 50 centimes qui traîne dans votre poche, sous prétexte que c'est Noël et qu'après avoir englouti la moitié de votre salaire en cadeaux mal choisis qui ne plairont pas, il faut encore aller construire des puits en Pologne et des palais présidentiels au Burundi  . En plus ces jeunes crétins font les paquets mal et tellement lentement qu'on a envie de leur arracher les ciseaux des mains pour leur couper les doigts.

Bref, par solidarité avec ma désespérance, faites comme moi : si un commerçant vous envoie faire faire les paquets-cadeaux (autrefois "gratuits" c'est à dire inclus dans le prix de vente et le temps de personnel) : 
1) mettez des tueurs à gage sur sa tête
2) et un grand coups de genou dans les modestes parties du scout qui vous propose moyennant obole l'emballage du cadeau de mémé.

Le tout en criant "Aïe feuque you as well as Quetzalk does, bloudi capitalist".

Juste une précaution : prenez soin d'éloigner le vigile en demandant à une amie de simuler un strip-tease à l'entrée du magasin.


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

En gros t'aimes pas Noel.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Décembre 2005)

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Décembre 2005)

On peut mettre des trucs très chers dans les sacs à dos des scouts et après aller les dénoncer pour vol auprès du vigile ; non?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On peut mettre des trucs très chers dans les sacs à dos des scouts et après aller les dénoncer pour vol auprès du vigile ; non?


En voila une idée qu'elle est bonne


----------



## macmarco (20 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En voila une idée qu'elle est bonne





Hihi !!! 
Patoch' toujours prêt !!! 





:love:


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On peut mettre des trucs très chers dans les sacs à dos des scouts et après aller les dénoncer pour vol auprès du vigile ; non?


Et si on plaçait des trucs très chers dans le sac à main des vigiles pour les dénoncer aux scouts?

Ou bien si on plaçait des vigiles très scouts dans le dos des sacs pour les dénoncer aux trucs?

Ou encore si on dénonçait les sacs très chers dans le dos des vigiles qui plaçaient des scouts dans les trucs?

Et si on défonçait des scouts dans des sacs à vigiles très chers pour les placer dans leurs trucs?

Ou si on déplaçait le dos des vigiles pendant que les scouts se défonçaient avec des trucs très chers?

Voire si on enfonçait des trucs très chers dans le dos des vigiles pour leur placer un scout dans le sac?

Ou si on faisait un scout dans le dos des vigiles pour leur mettre notre très cher truc dans le sac?

Non?

:afraid::style::affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

en général, on leur donne pas les sous de la main à la main aux scouts, si? 
je crois bien qu'on met les pièces dans une pitite baboite ridicule...
en tout cas, moi l'autre jour c'était le coup de la boîte.
J'ai trouvé ça utile, ça m'a permis de me séparer de quelques une des pièces d'un centime qui m'encombrent régulièrement les poches... :love:

...
A quatre centimes le paquet cadeau, ça m'a paru un bon deal. 
Par contre faut pas être pressé, c'est vrai.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

ceci dit, quetzalk, je veux pas faire le pinailleur, mais "simuler un strip tease", ça doit être assez balaise, ça, nan? 
Je visualise pas trop là.


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> (...) Ou encore si on dénonçait les sacs très chers dans le dos des vigiles qui plaçaient des scouts dans les trucs?
> (...)



Je... hum... ahem comment dire ? Loustic, allez, hop, sors immédiatement du corps de Nobody !!! :hein: :hein:


----------



## quetzalk (20 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, quetzalk, je veux pas faire le pinailleur, mais "simuler un strip tease", ça doit être assez balaise, ça, nan?
> Je visualise pas trop là.



T'as jamais eu une aventure avec une Hongroise ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

Personellement j'ai pris d'habitude d'emballer moi-même mes cadeaux, on voit tout de suite qui l'a fait, et quand je fais mes courses c'est pas la période de Noël ou il y a une file d'attente à l'emballage...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Décembre 2005)

tu es prévoyant, pas comme la plupart d'entre nous 

Et moi, c'etat pas des scout mais une mamie et une jeunette, pour la lute contre des maladie blablabla...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais eu une aventure avec une Hongroise ?


nan, mais...
pour ce qui est de ton expérience personnelle...
elle ne simulait QUE le strip tease?
sûr?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais eu une aventure avec une Hongroise ?



Ah! La fameuse technique de l'amour Hongrois!


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah! La fameuse technique de l'amour Hongrois!



A la hussarde?

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> A la hussarde?
> 
> :love:



Nan: hongrois qu'on baise mais on baise pas.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 1) mettez des tueurs à gage sur sa tête
> 2) et un grand coups de genou dans les modestes parties du scout qui vous propose moyennant obole l'emballage du cadeau de mémé.



En fait du dis ça paske t'es en colère de pas pouvoir faire ton shoping a coups de pelle comme dans Postal 2.

:love:


----------



## silverkingz design (20 Décembre 2005)

un bon scout est un scout qu'on ignore.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Décembre 2005)

Olivier ? ouh ouh


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

Je peux pas me lever.


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas me lever.



tu veux un coup de main ?   :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un coup de main ? :rateau:


 
La main d'une infirmière?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

Ca devient douteux ici, on se croirait dans un thread de Sonnyboy...


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient douteux ici, on se croirait dans un thread de Sonnyboy...



Ben comme ça tu ne te sentiras pas perdu  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Décembre 2005)

bah ouais, je les aime bien moi! 
mais dés que ça devient scabreux, je préfère m'effacer...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

De toutes façons c'est même pas sur qu'un vigile se dérange pour un strip tease, déjà que chez moi des d'jeunes peuvent fumer leur saloperie dans la galerie marchande sans que personne n'intervienne...


----------



## quetzalk (21 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons c'est même pas sur qu'un vigile se dérange pour un strip tease, déjà que chez moi des d'jeunes peuvent fumer leur saloperie dans la galerie marchande sans que personne n'intervienne...



Le rôle d'un vigile n'est pas de faire respecter la loi...  

De même que ça m'inspire la réflexion suivante : 
"Le rôle d'un scout n'est pas de faire des paquets-cadeaux"
 :mouais:  

Edit : on dit pas "djeunes" on dit "dJenZ"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà encore un phénomène qui nous étrille... On arrive à peine - il a fallu quelques années et une bonne guerre - à se débarasser de la vulgarité marketante d'Halloween que Noël persiste et avec son lot de pénibilités. Je ne pense pas que l'on arrive à supprimer complètement cette fête si nécessaire à notre convivialité familiale et sentiment religieux économie commerçante, mais si on pouvait au moins limiter les dégâts collatéraux...
> 
> Bref donc ayant accompli ma tâche consuméro-pseudo-altruiste, fendant la foule à coups de sabre laser, de crachats dans les capuches et de mawaeshigeri dans les rotules des petites vieilles, que ne voilà-t-il pas ?  Dans la plupart des magasins, surtout les grands, les beaux, les franchisés, ceux qui font que le bonheur de shopper est identiquement uniformisé de Pau à Bar-le-Duc, de la boutique 17 rue du Commandant Machin à Créteil-Soleil, on ne vous fait plus les paquets-cadeaux. Miracle de "l'optimisation rationnelle des coûts", ça fait déjà un bail qu'on vous balançait un papier moche tout froissé et un bout de scotch moche et qui colle pas dans votre sac, ça évite toujours d'embaucher un "extra", mais là c'est de pire en pire, ces requins ont "externalisé" chez... les SCOUTS...



J'adère...

   




> "Aïe feuque you as well as Quetzalk does, bloudi capitalist"




et J'adopte :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Quelle couleur a un scout mort au fond des bois ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Bleu ? :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (21 Décembre 2005)

non, verte


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Ben t'as pas l'air si malade


----------



## Nephou (21 Décembre 2005)

La fièvre ça boost pendant un moment. Pis la réponse vient comme un conditionnement.


----------



## elKBron (21 Décembre 2005)

mais la question cruciale est : pourquoi aller faire ses courses dans les magasins ultra connus dans toutes les villes du monde, les franchises, etc. ?
perso, suis alle faire mes achats de noel chez des artisans, des designers independants, ... et la, pas de scout, pas de mamie preposes a l emballage. le papier cadeau a ete mis en place avec dexterite, et pour pas un dinar de plus (meme moins, puisqu on peut toujours discuter le prix... pour info, j ai reussi a avoir un rabais de 15% sur un cadeau    )
voila voila


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ...perso, suis alle faire mes achats de noel chez des artisans, des designers independants, ...



comment il se la pète lui...


----------



## elKBron (21 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> comment il se la pète lui...


 ben non, c est juste un choix... et puis ca coute pas plus cher, ces gens sont plus aimables et plus competents, et enfin, les gens a qui j offre ces cadeaux auront la certitude de posseder des objets quasiment uniques (y en aura au max 9 autres  ).
Tout cela pour dire que je ne me la pete pas, j'essaie de faire les choses differement 

et en plus je n aime pas le scouts. je crois que c est la meilleure des raisons pour aller chez les touts petits commercants niarkniarkniark


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

D't'façon, les scouts c'est tous de voleurs de poules !
Je le sais, mon père a été scout-cuistot quand il était jeune


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Le rôle d'un vigile n'est pas de faire respecter la loi...
> 
> De même que ça m'inspire la réflexion suivante :
> "Le rôle d'un scout n'est pas de faire des paquets-cadeaux"
> ...


Le scout,
tu lui tires sa p'tite boîte à pièce pour la refiler au clodo du coin
tu l'emballe dans son papier moche
tu le fout à la Seine !

Et voilà.


----------



## Fondug (21 Décembre 2005)

Quetzalk, finement analysé ! Ca m'rappelle l'histoire de chaipuki qui voulait filer 1 euro à un vendeur de réverbère, le journal hein, à la sortie d'un supermarket mais sans prendre le journal qui, lui, coutait 2 euros, et qui s'est fait jeter...

Je partage ton dégout pour cette mièvrerie pseudo-solidaire qui n'est qu'un moyen de faire de la retape quasi-obligatoire pour des oeuvres caritatives. Mais on te rassures en te disant que le papier cadeau utilisé est du papier recyclé qui préserve nos forêts. Peu importe que tu fasses emballer des jouets fabriqués par des chtites nenfants népalais. La conscience des uns s'arrête là...etc.

Bref, dans ces cas là, mieux vaut mettre le peu de cerveau qui nous reste en mode veille et tenter de traverser cette quinzaine de décembre sans encombres. Pi si on gueule comme des veaux à Noel, on n'aura plus d'énergie pour se plaindre, dans le désordre, du monopole frangipanesque de la sempiternelle galette des rois, de l'anarque intersidérale organisée par le syndicat des fleuristes qu'est la st valentin, de la crise  de foie annoncée par les chocolats de paques, des bouchons estivaux, de la météo de merde au mois d'juillet, du prix qui n'arrête pas d'augmenter des fournitures scolaires, etc. Bref, moi, chu comme Rémi, j'ai pas d'famille, j'fête pas Noel, c'est toujours ça de gagné...


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> mais la question cruciale est : pourquoi aller faire ses courses dans les magasins ultra connus dans toutes les villes du monde, les franchises, etc.



T'as pas tort, bien sûr, mais souvent l'emportent la facilité, la certitude qu'on va trouver dans un timing raisonnable un cadeau raisonnable pour un prix raisonnable, alors que fouiner prend un temps fou. 

A Paris 97,3 % des boutiques de "petits artisans designers déco-cadeaux" ne vendent QUE des bougies parfumées [de merde], et ceux chez qui on a trouvé un super cadeau génial à prix correct il y a six mois ont fermé sans laisser d'adresse, ce qui fait que la traque est passionnante mais aussi très épuisante - pour moi irréalisable à Noël, mais je le fais avec plaisir pour un cadeau unique genre anniv.

Bon alors z'en avez flingué beaucoup ? :love:
J'y retourne c't'aprèm, j'emmène mon casque cette fois, regardez les infos ce soir !


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

Hey, qu'est ce qui vous prend tous????????

Je suis scout depuis 14 ans, et y a deja de sacré nuance a faire entre les scouts : D'une part, vous avez les Scouts De France (c est moi), et les scouts d 'Europe ( des para militaire en short par -20°, avec le beret et le chemise dans le pantalon).

Mais j'ai fait les paquets cadeaux de noel pendant de nombreuses années, et je peux vous dire que face a certaines personnes, ben aimerait bien avoir des flingues : entre le connard qui vient le 24 à 19h faire emballer son caddie en entier pour nous laisser 1¤, le mec qui se fache car les magasins nous filent pas ce qui faut pour faire des noeuds en crépon, et ceux qui emmenent des billards ou des ours de 2 m de haut, je pense que la tolérance à des limites.

Alors, oui, c'est vrai, on sollicite les gens pour nous aider à emmener des gamins en vacances sans que les parents déboursent un centime, on part à l'étranger faire de l'humanitaire dans des orphelinat, mais merde, regardez-vous, bande de gamins qui se révoltent pour un rien !!!!!!!!!!

J'ai vu ce qu'était la pauvreté au Pérou, perdu dans l'amazonie, ou quand tu arrives avec des cahier et des crayons, tu passes pour un sauveur, la détresse des gamins qui arrivent à l'orphelinat parceque les parents ne peuvent pas payer trois bouches à nourrir.

C'est sur que ca prends peut etre du temps de faire emballer sa PSP ou son palm ou la boite chocolat que l'on va offrir, mais pensez un peu à ceux qui passent noel dehors, sans famille, qui n'ont rien du tout !!!!!!!! Vous etes des ingrats vis à vis de la chance que vous avez de vivre en france, dans un pays ou l'eau coule quand on tourne un bouton, ou on allume son ordinateur sans y penser.

Merde, des tas de gosses on pas cette chance, et vous, vous faites un post sur le fait de devoir donner 1 ou 2 ¤ à des gens et des enfants qui veulent faire du bien autour d'eux??


Vous me dégoutez.......

Noel n est mercantile et marketing que par la faute de gens comme vous. J'aurais honte à votre place.

Amusez-vous bien avec vos petit joujous en tout genre le 25, et ne pensez qu'à vous car vous etes pour la plupart atteind de pauvreté du coeur.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

ahhhhhh





			
				Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> .




1/ tu mélanges tout dans ton post, pas bon pour faire passer le message...

2/ mon expérience scout ne ressemble manifestement pas du tout à la tienne, alors nuance toi aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon expérience scout ne ressemble manifestement pas du tout à la tienne, alors nuance toi aussi...



on le voit bien au résultat


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ce qu'était la pauvreté au Pérou...



C'est bien. Reprends ta respiration. J'ai vu aussi la pauvreté, loin d'ici et même ici tu sais... Non tu ne sais pas ce que j'ai vu. Je ne crois pas avoir dit être "contre" l'action humanitaire.

Ce qui m'énerve dans tout ça c'est que "avant, normalement", les commerçants faisaient eux-mêmes systématiquement les paquets-cadeaux. Embauchant au besoin des extras pour Noël, juste pour ça, bref ils assumaient.
Maintenant, là sous prétexte d'humanitaire, ils confient le boulot à des jeunes naïfs idéalistes plein de bonne conscience, et ce mélange des genres me donne une grande nausée. Parce que quand tu met ton foulard autour du cou et que tu manques de prendre froid à empaqueter devant chez MachinConsoParadise, c'est à eux que tu fais gagner (économiser) du fric...

D'autre part je peux et je veux bien donner à qui en a besoin, MAIS à deux conditions :
- avoir le choix (du moment, du destinataire, etc). Si je préfère donner à Jenesaisqui-Sans-Frontière plutôt qu'aux scouts ou au clochard du coin, suis-je donc un monstre si immoral ??? A combien d'organismes faut-il donner pour être "disculpé" (!) ? A combien a-t-on le droit de refuser ? Dois-je m'immoler par le feu en rédemption parce que je n'avais pas de monnaie à ce moment là ? 
- ne pas donner sous une vague pression culpabilisante - pression que tu exprimes très bien "ah ben vous n'allez quand même pas être heureux non plus ?. Si ?  Ah ben faut payer alors ! Sinon pas le droit à la playstation ! d'ailleurs vous devriez pas en avoir vu que d'autres n'ont même pas de stylos billes ! Salauds !". 

C'est comme le téléthon et toute la charité forcée que notre société avale et vomit périodiquement comme n'importe quelle mode ou vague médiatique : du vent !

Tu n'ignores pas que le problème de la pauvreté dans le monde (surtout entre pays du nord et du sud), qui me révolte autant que toi, est éminemment politique et ne se résoudra pas par quelques collectes, même si elles peuvent être utiles. Si tu veux que les paysans africains aient des écoles où envoyer leurs gosses, il faudrait changer leurs gouvernements avant d'envoyer un centime... et pour que leur gouvernement change il faudrait changer les notres, accepter de payer les minerais et produits "exotiques" à leur prix réel et pas à celui qui nous arrange, et ainsi de suite. Rien à voir avec l'économie de la playstation et des scouts-emballeurs... 

Après pour avoir bossé - par nécessité - pendant mes études dans différents "petits boulots" de service mal payés et mal considérés, je suis d'accord que les gens sont souvent odieux, mais ça n'a rien à voir ni avec l'humanitaire, ni avec Noël, ni avec les scouts !


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

Je me suis emballé un peu tout seul, je veux bien le reconnaitre....

Mais avouez, bande d'hypocrite noeliens, que vous etes bien content de trouvez du monde pour vous faire les paquets ( personne n aime faire ses paquets), et en plus, vous contribuer a votre niveau a faire bouger un peu les choses pour les gens démunis.

Alors, qu on arrete de fustiger les scouts pour leur paquet cadeaux, et faites leur au moins un sourire si vous ne donner pas grand chose, car c est pas facile pour eux non plus.....

Au fait, tu étais dans quelle branche scouts? Europe ou france?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> blah blah blah...ou on allume son ordinateur sans y penser...blah blah blah...


 
En effet, vu que je l'éteind jamais j'ai pas besoin de penser a l'allumer.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Suisse 

Faut pas s'emballer sur un sujet de noël sinon le gens méchants ils vont pas t'écouter


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

Tu n'ignores pas que le problème de la pauvreté dans le monde (surtout entre pays) est éminemment politique et ne se résoudra pas par quelques collectes, même si elles peuvent être utiles. Si tu veux que les paysans africains aient des écoles où envoyer leurs gosses, il faudrait changer leurs gouvernements avant d'envoyer un centime... et pour que leur gouvernement change il faudrait changer les notres, accepter de payer les minerais et produits "exotiques" à leur prix réel et pas à celui qui nous arrange


Achete du commerce équitable si tu trouves que ca suffit.
Et personne ne t obliges à donner de l argent si tu ne le veut pas. On préfere un sourire à un mec qui va tirer la geule !!!!

PS : vaut mieux etre idéaliste qu'aveugle.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet, vu que je l'éteind jamais j'ai pas besoin de penser a l'allumer.


espèce de couillon d'hypocrite salut, ça va ?


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part je peux et je veux bien donner à qui en a besoin, MAIS à deux conditions :
> - avoir le choix (du moment, du destinataire, etc). Si je préfère donner à Jenesaisqui-Sans-Frontière plutôt qu'aux scouts ou au clochard du coin, suis-je donc un monstre si immoral ??? A combien d'organismes faut-il donner pour être "disculpé" (!) ? A combien a-t-on le droit de refuser ? Dois-je m'immoler par le feu en rédemption parce que je n'avais pas de monnaie à ce moment là ?
> - ne pas donner sous une vague pression culpabilisante - ce que tu exprimes très bien "ah ben vous n'allez quand même pas être heureux non plus ?. Si ?  Ah ben faut payer alors !".


j'ajoute une troisieme condition : que le don que l'on fait soit déductible des impôts, non mais oh !!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> PS : vaut mieux etre idéaliste qu'aveugle.


manichéiste ! gilbert montagné voulait être violoncelliste !


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> Mais avouez, bande d'hypocrite noeliens, que vous etes bien content de trouvez du monde pour vous faire les paquets ( personne n aime faire ses paquets),



C'est pas ça que je dis, ce que je dis c'est que faire l'emballage est un boulot du COMMERCANT !

heu: oui je parle moins fort...)



			
				Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> ... et en plus, vous contribuer a votre niveau a faire bouger un peu les choses pour les gens démunis.



Si c'est pour répondre sans lire mon post, ne réponds pas !    
Bon tu y crois, c'est bien. Viens faire une nuit aux urgences, continue de voyager et de lire les journaux et on en reparle quand tu auras 20 ans.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> manichéiste ! gilbert montagné voulait être violoncelliste !


 
On voit ce que ça a donné


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ça que je dis, ce que je dis c'est que faire l'emballage est un boulot du COMMERCANT !



Donc le samedi soir je suis commerçant ?





			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour répondre sans lire mon post, ne réponds pas !
> Bon tu y crois, c'est bien. Viens faire une nuit aux urgences, continue de voyager et de lire les journaux et on en reparle quand tu auras 20 ans.


Arrête la coke Carter


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On voit ce que ça a donné


:love:


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donc le samedi soir je suis commerçant ?



Oh vous m'fatiguez à la fin ! :hein: 
Ben oui grâce à toi le commerçant évite une embauche temporaire :


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oh vous m'fatiguez à la fin ! :hein:
> Ben oui grâce à toi le commerçant évite une embauche temporaire :




Et une débauche éternelle


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Vous pouvez regretter le Cercle, à cette époque quetzalk postait moins au Bar


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on en reparle quand tu auras 20 ans.



si jeune et tellement vieux, déjà


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

La charité obligatoire sinon t'es un sale con égoïste à mettre au ban des "gens biens" tout confits dans leur générosité ostantatoire me débecte - surtout en période de fête, quand on dirait que t'achète une indulgence, une sorte de droit à être un bon consomateur contre 1 euro pour les pauvres.

Je continuerais à faire mes paquets moi même et à ne rien donner aux scouts.

Si ça fait de moi un salaud à tes yeux, Nus Prod...
... ben je m'en cogne.


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Décembre 2005)

oh oui, encore...


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La charité obligatoire sinon t'es un sale con égoïste à mettre au ban des "gens biens" tout confits dans leur générosité ostantatoire me débecte - surtout en période de fête, quand on dirait que t'achète une indulgence, une sorte de droit à être un bon consomateur contre 1 euro pour les pauvres.
> 
> Je continuerais à faire mes paquets moi même et à ne rien donner aux scouts.
> 
> ...


ca, c est bien une reaction de ponk heads, mouahahahahah


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> oh oui, encore...


tiens ! prends ca !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La charité obligatoire sinon t'es un sale con égoïste à mettre au ban des "gens biens" tout confits dans leur générosité ostantatoire me débecte - surtout en période de fête, quand on dirait que t'achète une indulgence, une sorte de droit à être un bon consomateur contre 1 euro pour les pauvres.
> 
> Je continuerais à faire mes paquets moi même et à ne rien donner aux scouts.
> 
> ...


 
Grosso modo c'est ce que dit quetzalk.


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Grosso modo c'est ce que dit quetzalk.


quoi ? quetzalk est aussi a fokine ponk aide ?


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

"on en reparle quand tu auras 20 ans."

Te prends pas non plus pour Jeanne Calment papy.........je n ai plus 20 ans......

Et pour 


"Si ça fait de moi un salaud à tes yeux, Nus Prod...
... ben je m'en cogne."

 Je n ai jamais dit que les gens qui ne donnait rien étaient des salauds, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, alors arrete de faire ton rebelle...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

@Nus : prend pas trop les réactions à la volées sinon tu vas devenir fou au Bar


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien. Reprends ta respiration [...] ni avec les scouts !


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> @Nus : prend pas trop les réactions à la volées sinon tu vas devenir fou au Bar


bah, tu risque aussi de devenir fou *DU* Bar (et je parle pas du poisson, hein !)


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bah, tu risque aussi de devenir fou *DU* Bar (et je parle pas du poisson, hein !)


 

Trop tard........ 


Et je te rassure tout de suite, je réagis pas à la volée du tout !!!! Mais merci pour le conseil !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Grosso modo c'est ce que dit quetzalk.


Oui, je sais et d'habitude ça m'est une raison suffisante pour fermer ma gueule (surtout que quetzalk dit souvent avant moi, et mieux, ce que je veux dire)

Mais bon...
J'aime pas me faire traiter de tous les noms le matin - chui pas du matin.


----------



## Patamach (22 Décembre 2005)

Et sinon vous aimez le concombre? ...


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Décembre 2005)

ça depend qui l'a emballé !


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ça depend qui l'a emballé !


si c est Jean-Claude Dusse, c'est mal barré 

*c est vrai qu ila du mal a emballer...*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> (...)alors arrete de faire ton rebelle...


Hu hu hu
Rebelle d'un jour, paillettes toujours.

Sinon, t'as pas 5 euros pour le Ponk Aid ?


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Hu hu hu
> Rebelle d'un jour, paillettes toujours.
> 
> Sinon, t'as pas 5 euros pour le Ponk Aid ?


et si on collecte les capsulles de biere, le Ponk Aid paie des nouvelles coupes de cheveux a ses adherents ?


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Hu hu hu
> Rebelle d'un jour, paillettes toujours.
> 
> Sinon, t'as pas 5 euros pour le Ponk Aid ?


 

Hey c'est noel, pas le téléthon !!! 

et c 'est avec plaisir que je te les aurait donné, mais attends le 28, la paie tombe......sinon j ai des pates, je suis en deche pdt une semaine avec les fetes.
Tu veux des pates?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> (...)Tu veux des pates?


Des pates et du concombre, yeah man !
Z'etes de vrais scouts, les gars, toujours prêt à filer à bouffer à un pauv' Ponk dans la dèche.

Aller, j'vais traîner la crète et les rangers ailleurs, j'ai assez dit de conneries ici.


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Des pates et du concombre, yeah man !
> Z'etes de vrais scouts, les gars, toujours prêt à filer à bouffer à un pauv' Ponk dans la dèche.


c est vrai que les scouts ils sont capables de bouffer des trucs hallucinants ! rien que d y penser, ca me fout la gerbe


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

ah ben c est sur, des fois on se fait peur.....surtout quand c est les gamins font la bouffe......c est pas toujours comestible ( souvenir de gigot au thon et flan......):sick: 

enfin, c est pas pire que dans certaine chiane de resto américains......


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Je déballerais bien Echidna moi


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

J'viens de parcourir ce tradada...
Je suis on ne  peut plus d'accords avec Quetzalk, moi je refuse toujours de me faire faire un paquet par les scouts 
1) parce que j'aime pas le travail gratuit, on les exploite ces gosses !
2) J'aime pas la religion et leurs costumes immondes
3) Si en plus faut payer maintenant, ben merde !!

:rateau:


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je déballerais bien Echidna moi


seulement si elle est Jeannette


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de parcourir ce tradada...
> Je suis on ne  peut plus d'accords avec Quetzalk, moi je refuse toujours de me faire faire un paquet par les scouts
> 1) parce que j'aime pas le travail gratuit, on les exploite ces gosses !
> 2) J'aime pas la religion et leurs costumes immondes
> ...


Toi, tu fais un peu ton rebelle, je trouve !
Tu finiras en enfer.


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de parcourir ce tradada...
> Je suis on ne peut plus d'accords avec Quetzalk, moi je refuse toujours de me faire faire un paquet par les scouts
> 1) parce que j'aime pas le travail gratuit, on les exploite ces gosses !
> 2) J'aime pas la religion et leurs costumes immondes
> ...


 

Attention a l'amalguame que font souvent les gens.......Ne pas confondre Scouts de France et Scouts d europe !!! Les premiers sont vachement laiques, et ouvert a tout le monde ( juif, protestant, catho, musulman), les second sont des fous de dieu, qui n ont pas évolué depuis que Pétain est parti ( pas des blagues) : Rangers, short, chemise dans le short avec le béret, levé des couleurs, hierarchie chez les enfants....des MALADES, pres a partir au service militaire des l age de 8 ans.....

Et on ne les exploite pas, c est eux choisisse, ca s appelle bénévolat..........


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

mais je suis d accord que la communication vers les gens est pas le fort des scouts en général.trop d idées recues, et pas assez de comm pour faire changer ca....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> (...)( juif, protestant, catho, musulman) (...)


Et les athés, y puent d'la gueule ?
'aime pas les scouts !


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et les athés, y puent d'la gueule ?
> 'aime pas les scouts !


 


Mais les athés aussi sont la bienvenue si ils le désirent, je voulais dire par la que tout le monde peut venir, ne serait ce que pour ce faire une idée....


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

t'es scout toi non ?  

( attends, que je remette des duracel® dans mon sabre ! ) 


J'déconne ! :love:


quoique...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> Mais les athés aussi sont la bienvenue si ils le désirent, je voulais dire par la que tout le monde peut venir, ne serait ce que pour ce faire une idée....


Mouais.
C'est le premier pas qui scout, hein ?


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

Ah donc l'aut' dimanche matin, quand le thermo d'ma caisse affichait -4°, la bande de jeunes prépubères qui s'balladait en short et en beret avec des drapeaux français au bord d'une route de campagne, ce n'était pas des nervis FN mais des scouts d'europe ? Ah ben bravo l'europe !!


----------



## Galatée (22 Décembre 2005)

... c'est de faire ses paquets cadeaux soi-même ! J'adore ça, moi, je fais les miens, ceux de mon copain... Je peux les faire pour tout le monde ici si vous voulez !
Le problème avec Noël, c'est que presque tout le monde attend la dernière minute pour faire des cadeaux, et du coup, en plus d'être devenu une fête consumériste, ça devient un moment de l'année où presque tous les gens sont énervés et désagréables (avec les queues immenses à la Poste parce que les gens veulent envoyer leurs cadeaux alors que toi tu veux juste renouveler ton changement d'adresse, les transports en commun bondés de monde et de sacs divers, les queues interminables aux caisses des magasins, et notamment de ton supermarché où tu es allé juste pour deux paquets de pâtes -pour aller à un concert qui les donne aux Restos du Coeur, avec ton entrée de cinq euros en plus, c'est pas grand chose mais c'est déjà ça-, ton copain qui rentre crevé le soir du boulot parce qu'il travaille à la Fnac, et que comme tous les magasins, c'est plein de monde etc. etc.).
L'idéal : faites la plupart de vos cadeaux grâce à Internet (ah, la technologie, c'est merveilleux), et pour le reste, prenez votre mal en patience dans les queues diverses aux caisses et profitez-en pour sourire aux gens autour de vous (vous aurez l'air d'un allumé, mais ça fait tellement de bien !).

Allez, Joyeux Noël à tous, and be zen. 

Grand maître Yogi.
:love:


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ah donc l'aut' dimanche matin, quand le thermo d'ma caisse affichait -4°, la bande de jeunes prépubères qui s'balladait en short et en beret avec des drapeaux français au bord d'une route de campagne, ce n'était pas des nervis FN mais des scouts d'europe ? Ah ben bravo l'europe !!


 



ouais, c est des malades graves...ils croivent que de laisser les gamins tout seul dans les bois avec une poule en liberté vont les faire grandir.....

Apres on s'étonne que le scoutisme soit mal vu par les gens quand ils voient ces paramilitaires en short......

Même pas reconnu par l organisation mondiale du scoutisme, c est pour dire....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> ouais, c est des malades graves...ils croivent que de laisser les gamins tout seul dans les bois avec une poule en liberté vont les faire grandir.....



Une poule ; une bande de puceaux libidineux... Je vois d'ici le tableau!


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est de faire ses paquets cadeaux soi-même ! J'adore ça, moi, je fais les miens, ceux de mon copain... Je peux les faire pour tout le monde ici si vous voulez !
> Le problème avec Noël, c'est que presque tout le monde attend la dernière minute pour faire des cadeaux, et du coup, en plus d'être devenu une fête consumériste, ça devient un moment de l'année où presque tous les gens sont énervés et désagréables (avec les queues immenses à la Poste parce que les gens veulent envoyer leurs cadeaux alors que toi tu veux juste renouveler ton changement d'adresse, les transports en commun bondés de monde et de sacs divers, les queues interminables aux caisses des magasins, et notamment de ton supermarché où tu es allé juste pour deux paquets de pâtes -pour aller à un concert qui les donne aux Restos du Coeur, avec ton entrée de cinq euros en plus, c'est pas grand chose mais c'est déjà ça-, ton copain qui rentre crevé le soir du boulot parce qu'il travaille à la Fnac, et que comme tous les magasins, c'est plein de monde etc. etc.).
> L'idéal : faites la plupart de vos cadeaux grâce à Internet (ah, la technologie, c'est merveilleux), et pour le reste, prenez votre mal en patience dans les queues diverses aux caisses et profitez-en pour sourire aux gens autour de vous (vous aurez l'air d'un allumé, mais ça fait tellement de bien !).
> 
> ...



Je résume.

Galatée aime la queue en souriant, adore emballer le paquet de son copain, allumer les autres dans les magasins.

M'est avis qu'on la là une bonne grosse cochonne de Noêl, dites-donc.
  :rateau:


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une poule ; une bande de puceaux libidineux... Je vois d'ici le tableau!


 
tu t'égares : je complete ma phrase : pour avoir de qoui manger le midi ( ils sont seuls toute la journée, sans chefs), il doivent capturer la poule et la tuée, et la faire cuire. Si il la chope pas, ben ils bouffent pas le midi

Tout ce qui faut pour faire grandir mentalement les enfants, tu vois!


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> ouais, c est des malades graves...ils croivent que de laisser les gamins tout seul dans les bois avec une poule en liberté vont les faire grandir.....
> 
> Apres on s'étonne que le scoutisme soit mal vu par les gens quand ils voient ces paramilitaires en short......
> 
> Même pas reconnu par l organisation mondiale du scoutisme, c est pour dire....


 
Ben oui, mais c'est comme l'histoire de l'abbé cotard, de la frêle embarcation et du pain d'épice, sauf que ça a trés mal fini. Mais là, c'est à vous à communiquer là-dessus pour que les ignares du paysage scout comme moi évitent tout amalgame.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais c'est comme l'histoire de l'abbé cotard, de la frêle embarcation * et du pain d'épice...*



Avec l'ours Prosper, il ne peut rien nous arriver!!! 


Désolé ; mais ce 4000e post se devait d'être très con...


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Le problème du scout, c'est qu'il s'alimente mal.
Du coup, quand on fait du paté de scout, même finement haché, et même en mettant les abats, ça reste soit fade soit immangeable.
Forcément, ça aide pas à populariser le mouvement.


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais c'est comme l'histoire de l'abbé cotard, de la frêle embarcation et du pain d'épice, sauf que ça a trés mal fini. Mais là, c'est à vous à communiquer là-dessus pour que les ignares du paysage scout comme moi évitent tout amalgame.


 

J ai fais un poste tout a l heure disant que le pb majeur est la communication chez les scouts.....bien que de gros efforts aient été entrepris depuis qqs années...
L'organisation est un peu comme le mamouth scolaire.....

A retenir : Les scouts de france sont regroupés avec d autres assoc (scouts israélites, musulmans, protestants) reconnues pour former "l'association du scoutisme francais", mouvement reconnu par les autorités mondiales.


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'ours Prosper, il ne peut rien nous arriver!!!
> 
> 
> Désolé ; mais ce 4000e post se devait d'être très con...


 
Comme les 3999 autres ? Ouais moi j'en suis à 454 ! 454, c'est kaprekaresque non ? Ah non, juste un palyndrome ?


----------



## Nus prod. (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le problème du scout, c'est qu'il s'alimente mal.
> Du coup, quand on fait du paté de scout, même finement haché, et même en mettant les abats, ça reste soit fade soit immangeable.
> Forcément, ça aide pas à populariser le mouvement.


 
N oublie pas de garder la crasse au mmt de faire ton paté, car c est la qu'est le gout du scout en camp !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Comme les 3999 autres ?



Tu as tout lu, Bijoux? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tout lu, Bijoux? :love: :love: :love:


 
T'es fou toi, chu qu'un pov' nioube moi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> ...chu qu'un pov' nioube moi !


Oh le vilain mot!!!    Si tu lis les 3999 autres, tu constateras que je ne l'emploie jamais...


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh le vilain mot!!!    Si tu lis les 3999 autres, tu constateras que je ne l'emploie jamais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>


Quoi? C'est vrai, non?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le problème du scout, c'est qu'il s'alimente mal.
> Du coup, quand on fait du paté de scout, même finement haché, et même en mettant les abats, ça reste soit fade soit immangeable.
> Forcément, ça aide pas à populariser le mouvement.



Ca dépend. Fourré au curré c'est dejà tout de suite plus gouteux.


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

Patoch, essaie de cliquer sur le chtit smiley, pour voir ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Nus prod. a dit:
			
		

> Attention a l'amalguame que font souvent les gens.......Ne pas confondre Scouts de France et Scouts d europe !!!


C'est comme les miss France, quoi, il y a différents comités - et il vaut mieux être pour la paix dans l'monde si on veut en faire partie.

Il est sympa JP Foucaut ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, essaie de cliquer sur le chtit smiley, pour voir ???



Ah, oui!... Mais non!... Là c'est pas pareil!!! ('Tain d'Adèle©! Tu fais ièch' Rezba!)


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend. Fourré au curré c'est dejà tout de suite plus gouteux.



Au curry ?
Ah, au curé, pardon. 
Ah non, le curé, je trouve ça pas bon, on dirait du gibier d'eau mal faisandé.
La religieuse, c'est plus à mon gout. Dans ce cas là, tu te sers justes des cervelles et des moelles des scouts, que tu montes en neige pour faire la crème.
Sucré avec de la jeune choriste d'autel, c'est plaisant.


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

Agrémenté de pets de nones alors...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2005)

De toutes façons je m'en fout je préfère la dinde fourrée a l'oignon.


----------



## quetzalk (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, essaie de cliquer sur le chtit smiley, pour voir ???



T'ain j'y crois même pas dis donc    ! A peine sa toge mauve déposée vlà le Rezba qui met des smileys piégés !!! :hein: :hein:  Dans mon thread révolté rebelle et indépendant et alternoëliste et tout !!! :style: :style:  
_ Ne le dis surtout pas à Benjamin il est capable d'en faire un truc... _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Remarquez.... y a pire que les scoots.... au furet de béthune  y a 2 grosses qui bouffent des gateaux et qui emballent les cadeaux avec une boite à chaussure pour une assos' qui veut mettre des PC dans les chambres d'hopital des enfants.... quand elles te disent "un ptite pièce pour les enfants" t'a envie de leur répondre "les PC c'est pourrit, achetez des macs et arrète de bouffer !" mais bon... tu donne rien et tu te barre sans rien dire....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

mon cher Quetzalk :love: ......

depuis le debut du mois j'emballe des jolies boites et en ces derniers jours de plus en plus ....

je tuerai bien la cliente qui se pointe a 20h20 avec 3 bricole a emballer separement,
a cause d'elle je ne reussira pas a fermer le magasin a 20h30 et encore moins a arriver a la maison avant 21h :rateau:

demain soir , nocturne jusq'a 22h , je prevois une tuerie en serie si a 21h45 on me refait encore et encore ce coup !!!!!!!!:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  

en attendant un moment de repis pour que je puisse t'emballer tes jolis cadeaux
je te propose de t'envoyer bioman , il est specialiste des emballages  :

l'autre soir il a commencé a 22h30 a decouper , plier , emballer,  enrubaner 
2 boites de lego .....oki je t'accorde que les boites n'etaient pas vraiment petite mais....
il a terminé a 00h15 !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> l'autre soir il a commencé a 22h30 a decouper , plier , emballer,  enrubaner
> 2 boites de lego .....oki je t'accorde que les boites n'etaient pas vraiment petite mais....
> il a terminé a 00h15 !!!!



ah si bioman avait été scout...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ah si bioman avait été scout...



Pas forcément, la vie avec quelqu'un qui a été victime de pédophilie dans son enfance n'est pas des plus faciles...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément, la vie avec quelqu'un qui a été victime de pédophilie dans son enfance n'est pas des plus faciles...



c'est le cas des scouts


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est le cas des scouts


Ben tu sais, quand ya un curé dans le coin, le doute est permis :sick: :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (24 Décembre 2005)

Bof, je connais plus de repris de justice issus des scouts que de victimes de pédophilie, perso... (peut-être parce que je n'en connais pas, tiens, c'est pas con comme raisonnement  )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sais, quand ya un curé dans le coin, le doute est permis :sick: :rateau:



si on devait penser de même pour tous ceux qui ont des enfants en charge...  

_je commence à être inquiet pour les admins.. :rateau: _​


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi tu crois que Sonny rève d'être admin... 

Comme ça il pourra légitimement nous faire des saloperies !


----------

